# Offical Blazers are going to lose to the Mavericks Thread



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

it's 1-0 now and it looks like the Blazerrs are going to implode again.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Portland just needs to play tenacious and tough defense against the Mavs and the series is over. Dirk needs to be put on his *** if he drives to the hoop...period. Portland will walk away with the series if they play very physical with the Mavs...that didn't happen in game 1. Portland folded after leading at halftime.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> Portland just needs to play tenacious and tough defense against the Mavs and the series is over. Dirk needs to be put on his *** if he drives to the hoop...period. Portland will walk away with the series if they play very physical with the Mavs...that didn't happen in game 1. Portland folded after leading at halftime.


Very true, we need to take the BAD BOYS mentality of the old Pistons, none of the Mavericks like contact and physical defense either.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

My prediction, portland will win atleast once.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Portland might not even sniff a victory in this series


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Get beat by a better team = implode? Hmmmm....Texas thinking at its finest.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazers will get the better part of the Mavs in the Rose City. They had all the workings for a win, they're right in their faces and it's time to silence all these Blazer non-believers. Blazers in 7.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I hope the Blazers can win this, they're a good team but they're kinda like the T'Wolves in the playoffs they never go anywhere


----------



## Mavsin5 (Apr 19, 2003)

It's starting to look more and more like a sweep is coming. Looks like i might have to change my screen name to Mavsin4. I stiil think the Blazers will eek one out in Portland to get that playoff losing streak monkey off thier backs though. But the Blazers are nowhere near good enough to go 4-1 the rest of the way against the Mavs.


----------



## San Diego Flyer (Apr 17, 2003)

You win on skill and luck. Last night we had both. When your two big men have no blocks, and have more fouls than either rebounds or points, you're lucky. Mavs in six.


----------



## dirk41 (May 2, 2003)

i hope that this night we'll win the game.......
i have a friend who is a blazer fan and i want to pick him his ***


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*think again*



> Originally posted by <b>Mavsin5</b>!
> It's starting to look more and more like a sweep is coming. Looks like i might have to change my screen name to Mavsin4. I stiil think the Blazers will eek one out in Portland to get that playoff losing streak monkey off thier backs though. But the Blazers are nowhere near good enough to go 4-1 the rest of the way against the Mavs.


Care to re-think this? 

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Sunny in Portland today, not a cloud in the sky!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavsin5</b>!
> It's starting to look more and more like a sweep is coming. Looks like i might have to change my screen name to Mavsin4.


You might have to change your screen name to Mavsin2004. :devil:

This off-season, Dallas might be well served to get a legitimate inside player. Five shooting guards, ranging from Nash-size to Bradley-size, won't go too far.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Portland might not even sniff a victory in this series


What,what is that you say...shame shame know your name:no: !
MAS!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> What,what is that you say...shame shame know your name:no: !
> MAS!



wow..a roscoe p coltrane reference...thats deep. 

"that crash would have killed 10 ordinary men"


----------



## antiblazer (Mar 21, 2003)

in memory of the dearly departed blazers, check this out!

blazer press conference


----------

